# Uber now allowing L.A. area drivers to set their own fares. Will it last?



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

That will be interesting to see how it pans out.

When first posted a few months back my reaction was pretty much the same ...race to the bottom. But the more I have given it some thought, I'm thinking, first of all, there are people that money is no object..just get me there and a second group of people that will take the higher rate because they ride with a nicer car or they have ridden with a specific driver before and know that driver will get them to their destination without any drama


So, I am interested to see how this plays out.

keep everyone posted


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You're overlooking the fact that Uber is the "decider", not the pax, and Uber stated the lowest "bid" wins.


dauction said:


> I'm thinking, first of all, there are people that money is no object..just get me there and a second group of people that will take the higher rate


Nope. Lowest bid wins.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I can see this being incredibly useful whenever it's busy, but incredibly useless when it's not, or in rough neighborhoods (that will never pay surge)

But frankly i see this turning into a garunteed bad rating once the media does a few stories on it.

Once the public learns that it' the drivers causing surge now they will start 1 starring every time they get a surge.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


I wish they'd do that here I'd triple my income. Being the only car within 15 minutes is common lately


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What happens if driver A has gotten 5 pings in 2 hours and driver B has gotten 3 pings in 2 hours, but driver A has the lower rate by .01c?😀 Driver C has made 200$ in 1 hour and he puts the set wage at .03c lower than A and B.
In the future don’t they have to guarantee min wage/hr to all the drivers ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm suspecting it's just a plot to kill the surge.

If they train the customers to all 1 star the driver whenever they get charged a surge it will stop in very short order.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You're overlooking the fact that Uber is the "decider", not the pax, and Uber stated the lowest "bid" wins.
> 
> Nope. Lowest bid wins.


 The Passengers decides..

"But if you do choose a new multiplier, as usual, riders will be able to see an upfront estimate of their fare before they request a trip. *If they are matched with a driver whose fare is set higher than the upfront estimate, they will have the option to accept or decline the offer and search* for other drivers in the area. "


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

How long before UBER allows drivers to up 0.9x to 'undercut base fares' and let the SUPER ANTS do their SUPER ANT thing, at a serious loss? 

This seems like a brand new way to race to the bottom.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


Los Angeles was recently rated as the most unaffordable city in the US, even more than San Francisco. San Francisco is much more expensive but the wages are also much higher making it more affordable than Los Angeles.
The good thing about idiots setting rates too low is that those morons will go bankrupt and have their cars impounded very quickly because of Los Angeles unaffordability.
Drivers setting rates too low could survive a long time in BIRMINGHAM, Alabama or Kansas City. Drivers setting rates too low will go bankrupt so fast in Los Angeles that the remaining drivers will be able to charge reasonable rates if they're able to hold out till the morons fo bankrupt.
The problem in the start is going to be that drivers setting correct rates will get very few paxholes because of all the imbeciles setting rates too low.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You're overlooking the fact that Uber is the "decider", not the pax, and Uber stated the lowest "bid" wins.
> 
> Nope. Lowest bid wins.


In certain areas I agree, but CA is such a different animal, almost like a different country.

I think you will see people that want a specific car (the ones who don't want to get in a Civic or Prius type). They will want a familiar driver too, one that can speak their language I think will be a deciding factor.

I do find this interesting and hope it will provide drivers with more leverage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're overlooking the fact that Uber is the "decider"


nope, I think. From Uber's announcement:
" If they are matched with a driver whose fare is set higher than the upfront estimate, they will have the option to accept or decline the offer and search for other drivers in the area."



Kurt Halfyard said:


> How long before UBER allows drivers to up 0.9x to 'undercut base fares'


if this is still around in August and rolled out farther what I'd do is the last hour of my 'shift' I'd set the puppy to 5.0 and not worry too much if no pings, would be end of my shift anyway.
Prior, I'd be super ant and just have the default on.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't think this would be a race to the bottom. Sure, in times of low demand, the desperate would fight to the death for scraps at 0.2x rates (not surge). These drivers are idiots though and essentially running their "businesses" into the ground. Totally unsustainable and insane. Even if I get only 1 ride an hour but at a rate with which I am comfortable, I would much prefer that than having to do 3-5 rides at third world rates just to make that same amount. This would really shine during very busy times and I guess be better for the part timers, so I am biased.

It has potential to be good PR for Uber _and_ shift the ire of high prices off them to their "greedy" contractors. Should their ballot initiative pass this fall, however, I fully expect this program to be scrapped entirely. This is just another strategy to treat drivers more like ICs should that day come.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Should their ballot initiative pass this fall, however, I fully expect this program to be scrapped entirely


yup. and full info ping. gone gone gone. :frown:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't think this would be a race to the bottom. Sure, in times of low demand, the desperate would fight to the death for scraps at 0.2x rates (not surge). These drivers are idiots though and essentially running their "businesses" into the ground. Totally unsustainable and insane. Even if I get only 1 ride an hour but at a rate with which I am comfortable, I would much prefer that than having to do 3-5 rides at third world rates just to make that same amount. This would really shine during very busy times and I guess be better for the part timers, so I am biased.
> 
> It has potential to be good PR for Uber _and_ shift the ire of high prices off them to their "greedy" contractors. Should their ballot initiative pass this fall, however, I fully expect this program to be scrapped entirely. This is just another strategy to treat drivers more like ICs should that day come.


This is fantastic, driver no longer has to chase surge. You just let the surge come to you now. I love it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh it works boys and it works great.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


It's primarily one more weapon in Uber's battle against AB5. It might work.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It's primarily one more weapon in Uber's battle against AB5. It might work.


Yes, it will work because the drivers are truly independent contractors who have control on who they pick up and and at what rates. Now, keep in mind hand there been no AB-5, Uber would have continued to keep treating their ICs like sh*t and with complete disdain.

Any reason, why Lyft has not done this yet?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> How long before UBER allows drivers to up 0.9x to 'undercut base fares' and let the SUPER ANTS do their SUPER ANT thing, at a serious loss?
> 
> This seems like a brand new way to race to the bottom.


Don't you know??

*Lower prices for passengers means drivers will make more money!!!!*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> nope, I think. From Uber's announcement:
> " If they are matched with a driver whose fare is set higher than the upfront estimate, they will have the option to accept or decline the offer and search for other drivers in the area."


When Uber introduced this system last December, they said pax will automatically get the lowest "bid". All the news articles said the same thing.

If that's no longer the case Uber changed the rules.

https://www.engadget.com/2020-01-21-uber-test-lets-california-drivers-set-their-own-fares.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If that's no longer the case


my blurb is recent as of last week, FYI. And so far, not one screen shot of a pax screen showing the 'new' accept/decline. THAT would be sweet to see.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> my blurb is recent as of last week, FYI. And so far, not one screen shot of a pax screen showing the 'new' accept/decline. THAT would be sweet to see.


I included a link to an article from January that states the lowest price wins. It's possible Uber changed the rules since January.



SHalester said:


> yup. and full info ping. gone gone gone.


Uber making more concessions to the drivers may very well be a sign that Uber's internal polling numbers show that the AB5 repeal is losing and thus Uber is getting increasingly desperate.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> When Uber introduced this system last December, they said pax will automatically get the lowest "bid". All the news articles said the same thing.
> 
> If that's no longer the case Uber changed the rules.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2020-01-21-uber-test-lets-california-drivers-set-their-own-fares.html


Uber makes no money if Passengers take the lowest bid....

I suspect the Janitor was clearing out the wastebaskets in the BoardRoom and said .. Hey Wouldnt you' all make more money if the passengers paid more ..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I included a link to an article from January that states the lowest price wins. It's possible Uber changed the rules since January.


Or uber misrepresented themselves in the press release.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dauction said:


> Uber makes no money if Passengers take the lowest bid....
> 
> I suspect the Janitor was clearing out the wastebaskets in the BoardRoom and said .. Hey Wouldnt you' all make more money if the passengers paid more ..


Sure they can because the current base rates would be the lowest price a pax could pay.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dauction said:


> Uber makes no money if Passengers take the lowest bid....


That is logically true. However, Uber's primary goal was to try to put Taxis out of business by taking a larger and larger portion of the taxi business. And, this was done by exploiting drivers and giving pax dirt cheap fares. Priorities have now changed because the revenue from rideshare has plummeted and this is not where their future business is going to be.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> my blurb is recent as of last week, FYI. And so far, not one screen shot of a pax screen showing the 'new' accept/decline. THAT would be sweet to see.


This was posted in the local forum by someone last week as to an idea of what it looks like on the rider end.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> This was posted in the local forum by someone last week as to an idea of what it looks like on the rider end.
> View attachment 483507


So, have you jacked up your rates to at least 2.0X? How has that been working for you?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That is logically true. However, Uber's primary goal was to try to put Taxis out of business by taking a larger and larger portion of the taxi business. And, this was done by exploiting drivers and giving pax dirt cheap fares. Priorities have now changed because the revenue from rideshare has plummeted and this is not where their future business is going to be.


Whatever the current rates are will be the minimum price the pax will pay. Uber's not going to allow prices to crash due to a bidding war between drivers.

The bidding starts at current rates and goes up from there. As has been stated by other posters, multiplier surge could be the casualty of a bidding system in some cases.



CJfrom619 said:


> This was posted in the local forum by someone last week as to an idea of what it looks like on the rider end.
> View attachment 483507


A pax who chooses the "higher price" option will only be shown the lowest bid in 10% intervals, so if a driver posts a bid of $12.10, he/she gets the ride.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> A pax who chooses the "higher price" option will only be shown the lowest bid in 10% intervals, so if a driver posts a bid of $12.10, he/she gets the ride.


The system is fair. If you are working the bar closing hours and you are the only vehicle in the area, why ot set the rate to be 2.0 to 3.0X? You don't have to wait for the surge anymore, and unless the drunk pax wants to sleep on the street they are either going to try to get a Taxi or you will get the fare. And, I am betting on the latter. Uber customer service compared to Taxi is like night and day.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, have you jacked up your rates to at least 2.0X? How has that been working for you?


2.0X??? I crank that ***** all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.


nice! I wish this feature was available everywhere since it's not fair to get the same amount of money from the rider when you have a squeaky clean vehicle with nice music and comfortable temperature as somebody's almost felt-apart smelly kia with no A/C when it's 90 degrees outside. Believe me, I had a ride like that recently as a pax. Driver even didn't say anything like "Hi" or "Thank you".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


No driver was willing to do those rides for less than 5x?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

speaking as a pax only way I'd pay a 'higher' price is if that driver was, in fact, much closer (and it wasn't a precious prius). In fact, I'll be mean and say priuses should be exempt from this new option. but, yeah, that's really mean.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


Congrats, bro. This is truly the Rideshare Nirvana Uber was when it first came on the market over 10 years ago. Yes, those were the days when money fell from the sky.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No driver was willing to do those rides for less than 5x?


Its doesn't matter how?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


No complaints from passengers??!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No complaints from passengers??!!


I can't remember I don't pay attention to what they say.

Who cares what they think. Don't complain about a ride you agreed to.

All seriousness though. A few brought up how expensive the ride was but there was no ill will towards me at all. I don't think they know the driver sets the surge and probably assumes Uber set the fare...that's what I gathered from the riders atleast.

But honestly I could care less how they feel at this point.I have a ridiculously hard shell that can't be broken by a stranger thats in and out of my life in 10-30 minutes.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Congrats, bro. This is truly the Rideshare Nirvana Uber was when it first came on the market over 10 years ago. Yes, those were the days when money fell from the sky.


Yea friend I remember those days of 7.0x 8.0x surge rides....and where are rates where much better. In the good ole days I could make $50/hour on some good weekends. It hasn't been like that for years but these last 2 months have been as good as it has ever been. I've been at this game for a while and July 4th was my best day ever..$1,065 in 12 hours. Hard to beat those numbers in any year of Uber.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

It doesn't matter..they should've done this years ago..time to hold these companies accountable..we are employees pay us our back wages now...we are not truly independent contractors it's exploitation and they're isn't any freedom whatsoever..Uber/Lyft comply or leave the state!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> pax will automatically get the lowest "bid".


Exactly.

Uber isn't going to show the pax multiple bids. They show ONE bid and the pax either accepts or declines, that simple. Likely going to show the lowest bid. Then the 2nd lowest if the first was declined. Repeat.

Congrats CJ, that's freaking awesome!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

dauction said:


> Uber makes no money if Passengers take the lowest bid....
> 
> I suspect the Janitor was clearing out the wastebaskets in the BoardRoom and said .. Hey Wouldnt you' all make more money if the passengers paid more ..


Haha good one. Yeah actually, the more I think about it, this is Uber's way of placing surge/higher pricing onus on drivers. I think average prices are going to increase overall...and...Uber will make more money accordingly AND blame us greedy selfish drivers.



CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


Daaaamn. And you earned tips on top of it! Capitalism is King.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I have been using this new system for the past couple of days, and I think the key is to work the midnight hours when their are fewer drivers on the road, and riders are willing to pay more money to get home, or get to work. If you have more than 1 or 2 drivers in an area, you might not get customers if you charge too much, but each driver has to test the system to find out what riders are willing to pay. If drivers are not getting any business at one price, they will have to lower their rate in order to get business.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, congrats! For the guys/gals who have this feature, have you noticed any uptick in false claims/accusations from pax? While I think this is a GREAT feature, I do think there is the potential for abuse from some pax who check their statements the following morning and concoct a story to get out of a $100 ride home from the bar.

For those that don't already have one, now more than ever make sure to get a dashcam


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

While giving us the ability to set our own fares, they also stopped showing us any surge activity which might be taking place. We were given back multiplier surges awhile back. Checking the pax app shows that there are more cars out now than there have been recently. I guess drivers are a little more motivated to drive since they can set their own price. For now.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is fantastic, driver no longer has to chase surge. You just let the surge come to you now. I love it.


You are a "REGULAR" genius. But then again, if people actually stopped to think, there wouldn't be anyone doing rideshare.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

a company tried this here called hovit a few years back

drivers were setting rates at .31 a mile when the uber x rate was at $1+ a mile way back when

needless to say it failed, desperate, ignorant people will work for $1 an hour cuz it bears zero

this is just 1 of a million of ubers fraudd & scams like cab driver is rocket science

i hope everysingle person imvolved in these apps goes to prison for life.

stop the games set a legal regulated per mile / min rate / minimum fare & give drivers the details of their contract so they can do due dilligence per basic contract law, article 23 of human rights, & the 13th amendment of the united states all of which uber lyft violate millions of times a day along with many other labor laws

everyone at these "companies" are the literal scum of the earth

might work for a minute as wait times went from 5 minutes to 20+ & i be getting requests from riders 20-40-60+ minutes trying to get a ride but ive been a ghost car on x for 5+ years and do xl only, even xl requests be coming from 20 moles away, same person trying to get a ride for 40 minutes lol like im stupid enough to drive 17 minutes(which gmaps says is 21 so theres actual code to switch the info to trick idiots into thinking its closer) for free to drop some meth head or low level prostitute off a mile away for $4 gross

once the pua ends and ants start flooding the blocks youll see the desperates start undercutting, but now its pretty stupid to take any rides that dont pay out $20 my ar has been less than 10% for 5 years lol & my cr has been above 50%

you have to ignore 90+% of requests as less than 10% pay a legal wage yet labor department & fbi no where to be found



dauction said:


> Uber makes no money if Passengers take the lowest bid....
> 
> I suspect the Janitor was clearing out the wastebaskets in the BoardRoom and said .. Hey Wouldnt you' all make more money if the passengers paid more ..


uber makes 50-90% per ride they dont care long as it gets setviced, they make plenty

over 1 billion rides / 10% of all rides ever given or 250+ million hours of drivers labor went to 3 people

50 million dollar salaries, 74 million dollar mansions to g camp, travis k 100 milli mansion 34 milli condo 3 billi cashed out in december, then they had 25k plus employees, now 15K all sitting around figuring out new scams to make taxi driver rocket science, 25 milli vegas parties

100% ponzi scam

only one losing money are math flunkies that lose money on every ride that dont go 10+ miles and accutually accept .60 a mile 1970s illegal wages


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

40acres1mule said:


> i hope everysingle person imvolved in these apps goes to prison for life.


??? Why for giving millions a job and giving millions more another option for traveling??

What a silly thing for you to say.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> ??? Why for giving millions a job and giving millions more another option for traveling??
> 
> What a silly thing for you to say.


you mean the 4% who figure out how to game this evil ponzi scam cuz 96% fail by criminal design

millions LOST jobs, industries decimated, dozens murdered, thousands raped, robbed assualted because of uber lyfts fraud

silly? seem like courts agree as theyre being banned, regulated, & fined everywhere they set up shop due to their organized crime racket

whats silly is offering adults 1971 wages in 2020 & literally lying(considered fraud when a "company" does it about everything

congrats on suceeding at it, we are 1%ers when it comes to uber but i know exactly what this scum of a company is & defrauding labor into working for free or illegal wages is the definition of HUMAN TRAFFICKING and out of 5000+ rides uber lyft has suceeded in human trafficking me hundreds of times & i have the receipts & screenshots to prove, so please dont try to insult me like uber does daily like i cant do basic math.

for 5+ years ive had to ignore or cancel 90+% of rides cuz they dont pay legal wages & all about abandoned x as literally none of those rides do & have to xl only where only half those rides pay illegal wages

the only people these criminal scum benefited was themselves any adult speaking otherwise is complicit & doesnt care about the "millions" of seniors & immigrants being human trafficked via app

fraud equals force mmmkay i didnt define the term

; )

Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

the entire app is silly i just laugh ar it 70 hours a week ignoring & screenshotting ridiculous attempts to human teaffic me that some idiot eventually is dumb enough to accept

$3 an hour, .60 per miles, $4 minimum fares is silly its also modern day slavery brogrammed into an app

labor cant agree to illegal terms on contracts, any contract that doesnt pay out a legal wage is illegal & all humans including "independent contractors" have the right to the details of their contract to be able to due dilligence on them,this is the most basic of contract laws, blank contracts or ride requests are used to deFRAUD labor into working for illegal wages

if only 4% succeed and theres only 900k drivers in us & 3 million globally they havent provided "millions" of jobs either they stole billions from millions of laborers is the actual facts


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

40acres1mule said:


> you mean the 4% who figure out how to game this evil ponzi scam cuz 96% fail by criminal design
> 
> millions LOST jobs, industries decimated, dozens murdered, thousands raped, robbed assualted because of uber lyfts fraud
> 
> ...


No I will tell you what is silly. You are.

Is anyone forced to drive for Uber or is it a personal choice?????

Is anyone forced to get a Uber ride or is this also a choice?????

Like I said you sound silly. Before rideshare was here it was much harder and more expensive to hail a ride. Now millions of people use it to get from A to B. I say it's been a pretty useful and helpful business.

If it were such an awful company?? Then why do millions still use it now?

You talk about 1970 wages but nobody is forced to work for this company. They choose to.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

l


CJfrom619 said:


> No I will tell you what is silly. You are.
> 
> Is anyone forced to drive for Uber or is it a personal choice?????
> 
> ...


learn to read

fraud is the same as force smart guy

Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

buh bye shilly shill shill i ignore people who justify human trafficking

its not hard to sell $5 bills for $2 lmao if i have 2 subway shops right next to eachother 1 with $5 footlongs & another with $2 & 1 paid illegal wages while the other was regulated which one you think poor stupid people who cant even afford a car or dont have friends, family, coworkers to give gas money too, or 8 duis gonna choose?

poor people not stupid just poor

chaufferes and cabs arent and will never be meant to be taken daily and will NEVER be cheaper than owing your own car, something a 16 year old can hustle up in 3 months

now that the airport business crowd is gone its pure trash that use the service

u had someone new to talk to twice now enjoy the other less than 20 regular shills on here defending this monstrosity that madoff hitler & enron would be proud of

you CANT by law CHOOSE to work for illegal wages.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

40acres1mule said:


> l
> 
> learn to read
> 
> ...


Keep crying kid lol. That's all I hear. A grown man complaining about something he signed up for??

Fraud is the same as force? Really? So drivers get tricked into working for this company is what your saying? Lol.Do they have the choice to stop at anytime if they are unsatisfied with the pay they receive? This is fraud to you?

Giving a rider an estimated cost before a ride is fraud to you? Im not following.

I think the point your missing is that we are all grown ups who make choices. I don't work at Mcdonalds and then complain about the Company. Just like I don't drive for Uber and complain about it either because I know what I signed up for and Uber always comes through on their agreement with me in the form of a direct deposit each week. See this is how a working relationship works. The boss lays out the guidelines and the worker agress to such guidelines.

There is no fraud going on.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

40acres1mule said:


> now that the airport business crowd is gone its pure trash that use the service


Excuse me ..

Most of my Riders are hardworking young people. I have many that work at group homes taking care of the disabled and elderly. Waitresses, Cooks, Retail Sales , Hospital, Clinics, etc.. Hardworking.

You are soured on the Fact that Airport business is at a crawl.. and apparently it is beneath you to transport the working person


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

dauction said:


> Excuse me ..
> 
> Most of my Riders are hardworking young people. I have many that work at group homes taking care of the disabled and elderly. Waitresses, Cooks, Retail Sales , Hospital, Clinics, etc.. Hardworking.
> 
> You are soured on the Fact that Airport business is at a crawl.. and apparently it is beneath you to transport the working person


nah if theyre working 40 hours a week and dont make 75K+ a year chances are they cant afford a chauffere to work everyday & like they tell uber drivers get another job because if i can afford one when 90+% of rides pay $3 an hour wtf is their excuse? 40+ hours "working hard" should be able to afford a car dont cha think

let me guess uber x riders goung to work are tipping $5 every ride to make it a legal wage because years ago when i did x & xl maybe 10% of the x abusers tipped while 40+% of the xl ones do

dont give 2 doo doos who im driving junkie, prostitute, you can drink, smoke, do whatever back there long as im paid a legal wage and at .60 a mile that means minimum $5 tip after leaving like you found it if not more

do you broham

im not a 10 year old paperboy in 1985 $2 means cancelled, ignored, drive away taking the $1-2 loss & make myself available for the $65 airport run meaning now they wait another 10 minutes well since pandemic 20+ lol for some idiot impresses by $2 in 2020

i aint mad atcha someone has to service the 99% of rides i ignore or cancel of course theyll fail 96% of the time so their really not competition but it feels good inside knowing someone drove 10+ minutes to get a rider 2 minutes away from me, weeds em out

funny thing used to get $65 for the airport runs 40% tip $10+ so about $75 for the little over an hour 80 mile round tri

pre pandemic 2-3 of those a day from bed were a cake walk after now i focus on a handful of hotels from bed and its usually no drivers now so $10-20 bonuses, tips average $5 on the 15 minute $20 trip so i get 2-3 18 mile round trips $40xl trips, so it was technically a paycut but that 1000+ weekly unemployment pua sure makes up for it lmao thanks stupid taxpayers for bailing out billionaire criminals, so its still ghost car all day degrading the experience making $1400+ a week with way less miles & if they stupid enough to end that still get $400+ a week unemployment till next march so itll still be $800ish a week not doing a damn thing but pissing riders off

same rider requesting me for 40+ minutes lol, accepting waiting a minute cancel, letting 90+% of pings time out...

did 2 xl airport rides today but the ling ones went from 2-3 a day to 2-3 a week & im realistic enough to know it wont be the same for quite some time eitherway im making about $400+ a week thanks to covid so keep on spreading it ants

all the x requests now are the same people you mentioned & im not pucking up walmarts havent in 5 years or grocery stores, sure the heck not picking up at healtcare related places duh, then the same ol meth heads junkies amd mismanaged prostitutes hotel hopin & i live in a wealthy zip code but thats all it is

not soured at all covid gonna add to my property portfolio & buy a new car when the prices fall low enough for my liking as these rental car companies gonna be flooding the market & land prices dropping, best part of uber the last 5 years is the covid that destroyed it as the biz wont recover

1st day in 2015 i learned not to pick up the "hard workers" using an app to steal from strangers, no malls, no bars, no restauraunts, no churches, no schools, no grocery strores lol havent even considered one in half a decade, hotels or residences 30+ miles away from the airoprt from the homebase i chose based on best uber ride
otherwise you were screened, ignored, or cancelled on cuz i do my best not to provide labor to criminal scum trying to pay me illegal wages & exploit me & i respect criminals just dont act like you legit pretending youre not one get it how you live if idiots accept $3 an hour & labor department & fbi dont care cuz its on the receipts oh well 9 outta 10 of my rides average $50 per ride & thats over 5000 trips, i rarely deal with the x crowd its 1 outta 10 & thats just cuz i cancelled 3+ times or its actually on the way or to avoid going to jail confronting and assualting a pax gotta know when to hold when to fold


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


What are the Uber X pay rates in San Diego?



SpinalCabbage said:


> While giving us the ability to set our own fares,


It would be setting your own fares if the pax were able to see ALL of the available drivers and their prices like Craigslist.

Uber doesn't allow the pax to see all of the available drivers.

In addition, Uber sets the base rate.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

This is what being an independent contractor means, you get to set your own fare AND you know your destination BEFORE accepting the ride request. Of course what fübr will do is give ride requests to drivers that they can extrapolate the most margin per ride from.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> What are the Uber X pay rates in San Diego?
> 
> 
> It would be setting your own fares if the pax were able to see ALL of the available drivers and their prices like Craigslist.
> ...


The 5.0x rates look much better but remember Im an OG so Im grandfathered in at a higher rate then most drivers. Most get 5% less.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> The 5.0x rates look much better but remember Im an OG so Im grandfathered in at a higher rate then most drivers. Most get 5% less.
> View attachment 483972
> View attachment 483973


Your pay rates are among the highest in the US even at the 75% rate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

40acres1mule said:


> nah if theyre working 40 hours a week and dont make 75K+ a year chances are they cant afford a chauffere to work everyday & like they tell uber drivers get another job because if i can afford one when 90+% of rides pay $3 an hour wtf is their excuse? 40+ hours "working hard" should be able to afford a car dont cha think
> 
> let me guess uber x riders goung to work are tipping $5 every ride to make it a legal wage because years ago when i did x & xl maybe 10% of the x abusers tipped while 40+% of the xl ones do
> 
> ...


Welcome back. 

Ignored again.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Your pay rates are among the highest in the US even at the 75% rate.


Yup, its time for you to move to the golden state.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Keep crying kid lol. That's all I hear. A grown man complaining about something he signed up for??
> 
> Fraud is the same as force? Really? So drivers get tricked into working for this company is what your saying? Lol.Do they have the choice to stop at anytime if they are unsatisfied with the pay they receive? This is fraud to you?
> 
> ...


He's just trolling. I already ignored him.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Welcome back. :wink:
> 
> Ignored again.


bored today never really went anywhere, site went from hundreds of posts a day, to dozens, then after pandemic maybe a handful & its tge same 20 mods circle jerkin eachother banning folks like good lil nazis cuz ignore hard & how dare other people like n quote facts

google uber fraud
uber fined
uber banned

no fraud haha kill yo self 
when a company lies its considered fraud

Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

Uber fined $650 million by New Jersey over driver classification. The ride-hailing company is challenging the fine and says "drivers are independent contractors in New Jersey and elsewhere." Uber is hit with a multimillion-dollar tax bill.

fraud

Uber fined $148m for failing to notify drivers they had been hacked. Uber will pay $148m and tighten data security after the ride-hailing company failed for a year to notify drivers that hackers had stolen their personal information, according to a settlement announced on Wednesday.

more fraud

The California Public Utilities Commission fined Uber $750,000 for failing to follow a "zero tolerance" policy on investigating and suspending drivers in response to customer complaints that they were driving while intoxicated.

more fraud

· Uber was fined a combined $1.17 million by British and Dutch authorities Tuesday for a 2016 data breach ...

more fraud uber must be paying to scrub google but theres hundreds more instances of fraud if not thousands / millions when you count drivers

they lie to me daily thats fraud. or im so stupid i dont know when im being lied too?

no ones complaining just speaking facts

· The Colorado Public Utilities Commission (PUC) fined Uber $8.9 million on Monday for allowing drivers with ...

more fraud

Uber's subsidiary Raiser-CA has been fined $7.3m for failing to give California state regulators information about its business practices.

more fraud

Surrey's mayor maintains ride-hailing is operating illegally and fines will continue if Uber drivers are caught ...

more fraud

Uber Fined In France For Running Illegal Transportation Operations With UberPOP: Nearly a year after suspending ...

more fraud

Uber fined just $20,000 for spying on users in God View. by Owen Williams - Jan 6, 2016 in Insider. Uber fined just $20,000 for spying ...

more fraud

Ride-share company Lyft will pay a $10000 fine for not alerting the city of Chicago about a suspended driver who was ...

more fraud

*Uber Agrees to Pay $20 Million to Settle FTC Charges That It Recruited Prospective Drivers with Exaggerated Earnings Claims

more fraud*

False Advertising Case for $28.5 Million. Uber agreed to pay $28.5 million to settle a class-action lawsuit ...

more fraud

Uber's going to send checks worth a total of $10 million to the people of Los Angeles and San Francisco.

In late 2014 the district attorneys of L.A. and San Francisco sued the ride-hail company for allegedly lying to consumers about the strictness of its driver background checks.

more fraud

As part of the terms of the settlement, Uber agreed to stop "making false, misleading, or unsubstantiated representations about drivers' ...

more fraud

Uber has agreed to pay $19.7 million to end a Federal Trade Commission (FTC) lawsuit that accused the company of advertising inflated wages for drivers.

more fraud

i could keep going on uber lyft is 100% fraud and organized crime

· London's transport authority banned Uber for a second time on Monday, citing concerns about customer safety ...

more fraud or are companies banned for operating honestly?

· London's transport authority banned Uber for a second time on Monday, citing concerns about customer safety ...

more fraud or are companies banned for operating honestly?

Another legal blow for Uber in Europe: A regional court in Frankfurt has banned the company from sending ...

more fraud

Colombia has ordered Uber to halt its ride-hailing operations in the Andean country in a decision that has sent shivers ...

more fraud

Jan 29, 2013 · Uber's partner-drivers will effectively be banned from Downtown - by making it illegal for an Uber car to be within 200 ...

more fraud dates back to 2013 the entire business model is fraud

Jun 24, 2015 · A Tencent Tech report suggest that fake rides on Uber are being bought and ... millions of Uber's booked rides in the country are fakes - fraudulent fares ...

more fraud

*Uber fined $20 million for lying about driver earnings, predatory financing ...*



Jan 20, 2017 · These claims were widely disseminated. The FTC's investigation found that the median income of an UberX driver in New ...

more fraud

Sep 16, 2019 · Uber on Tuesday will begin limiting drivers' access to its app in New York ... Non-compliance can result in fines or even the inability to operate in the city.

more fraud

took 5 minutes to present tons evidence uber lyft commits fraud as stated by judges & courts


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your pay rates are among the highest in the US even at the 75% rate.


I have long defended San Diego as one of the best rideshare markets in the country. Im biased of course but I have always said we have in better then most. Huge county with long rides. Tourism and business conference is one of the tops in the country. Demand has always been strong here.

I know New York and SF can put up some numbers but when you factor in cost of living, traffic, mood of the city, weather etc...this has to be at the top of the list.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your pay rates are among the highest in the US even at the 75% rate.


yeah, but they go back to normal when you reduce them by 25%, which is how they 'seem' to be higher. Part of the goof ball changes back in January for Calif drivers. they gave and took; net effect almost nothing.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but they go back to normal when you reduce them by 25%, which is how they 'seem' to be higher. Part of the goof ball changes back in January for Calif drivers. they gave and took; net effect almost nothing.


Comparing it to the rest of the country is what were talking about here. California has some of the best RS rates not to mention the demand which is more important.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but they go back to normal when you reduce them by 25%, which is how they 'seem' to be higher. Part of the goof ball changes back in January for Calif drivers. they gave and took; net effect almost nothing.


So the per mile rate is not .87, it's .87- 20% = 69.6 per mile.

More bullshit from Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....just what they were prior to the 25% is all we take......change...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.


Re: All those screen shots. I have to say that at first this program looked to me like it will mimic this:






But as the saying goes, you can't argue with success. It still seems like a huge money loser for drivers over the long haul, but based on your experience I might just give it a try next time I drive. My immediate wish list item would be a way to "geo-fence" this for just the long pickups. Let me set my rates to make it worthwhile doing those long pickups and I'm all in. Locally, I'm less interested in a price war. ;>


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Re: All those screen shots. I have to say that at first this program looked to me like it will mimic this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one way to find out? Honestly though. Its never been this good and I've never driven so easy. Im setting my fare multiplier at 3.5x to 5.0x depending on my area and just staying patient. Requests have been there and at times steady with multiplier on. When your rides are at 3.5 and 5.0 the rates then it only takes 1 or 2 to make for a good day. Im giving 15-20 minutes rides and getting paid $50-100..you cant beat that. Even the small $20-30 rides are to easy. Anything over 3 miles with 3.5x+ on it is gonna get you paid.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

40acres1mule said:


> bored today never really went anywhere, site went from hundreds of posts a day, to dozens, then after pandemic maybe a handful & its tge same 20 mods circle jerkin eachother banning folks like good lil nazis cuz ignore hard & how dare other people like n quote facts
> 
> google uber fraud
> uber fined
> ...


That's some good work right there. It's easy to lose track when they throw so much smoke in the air.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im setting my fare multiplier at 3.5x to 5.0x depending on my area and just staying patient.


Let me ask you this please. I notice that on the app you can set the multiplier whether you have Auto-pricing turned ON or OFF. How do you keep yours set?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Let me ask you this please. I notice that on the app you can set the multiplier whether you have Auto-pricing turned ON or OFF. How do you keep yours set?
> 
> View attachment 484238


Ok so this took me time to figure out as well...so when you set your fare multiplier you want to make sure the screen that says "Keep Your Fare Multiplier" option pops up..I left a screenshot of what it looks like below. Now this screen should pop up when your increasing your multiplier. Once you hit the "Keep Your Fare Multiplier" option then it will put you back to the original screen. Now you have to back out to the other screen (which is the other screenshot I posted) and make sure to hit the "Save" button or it will go back and reset to auto pricing. Hitting the "Keep Your Fare Multiplier" and "Save" buttons is what worked for me.

Hopefully this wasn't too confusing and could help you out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah. I mimicked what you did and it works. When I started the auto-pricing was on, and after completing your steps the auto-pricing was off. Makes sense since you have over-ridden the auto feature. This addresses a point that I think someone made in another thread about how they had to keep setting the multiplier every time they went online.

Still leaves me intrigued about the affect of auto-pricing ON plus a high multiplier. Wait. I see. As soon as you set a multiplier it deactivates auto-pricing (whether you save or not). So this leads to me to believe that "auto-pricing" being active is simply the legacy Uber pricing algo (which Uber is describing as "default pricing technology").

thanx!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

From a driver’s perspective this is the way the business should be run.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh it works boys and it works great.
> View attachment 483392
> View attachment 483393
> View attachment 483394


What was your multiplier set to? Are you in San Diego?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> What was your multiplier set to? Are you in San Diego?


The surge number is on those screenshots I posted. Yes I'm in San Diego friend.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> The surge number is on those screenshots I posted. Yes I'm in San Diego friend.


I didn't see your later posts. The first set of screenshots only showed the total amounts earned. Those are some impressive numbers. How long do you find yourself waiting between requests? I noticed that on July 5, there was a roughly 3 hour gap in the afternoon. What do you do during that time?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I can't remember I don't pay attention to what they say.
> 
> Who cares what they think. Don't complain about a ride you agreed to.
> 
> ...


I've made 500 in a day. Very hard too do here in PHX. Were did you make 1k?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is the Uber notification of the feature:


*Earn the way you want*We're launching a new feature in the Driver app that will give you the option to set your own trip fare. This feature is designed to increase your flexibility and protect your access to independent work. Starting today, drivers will be able to set their own fares for trips in those cities, as a multiple of the default time and distance rates.

Time and distance rates are not changing in your city as part of this feature. But if you want to change your fare multiplier, below are a few things to know about this new feature and how we'll connect you with riders on the Uber platform.

*How it works
Set a multiplier.* If you wish, you can now set a multiplier on time and distance rates. To set a multiplier, start by turning off 'Auto-pricing' in the 'Driving preferences' menu in your driver app, then choose your new multiplier.

*Riders see your fare before they confirm.* Riders will be able to choose whether to accept the trip at the fare you set. Please note that if you set the fare too high, riders may cancel or you may get fewer trip requests.

*Change your fares anytime.* You can change your fare and surge settings in Driving preferences in the app as frequently as you like. The service fee is capped at 25% of the trip fare, and it is shown in advance on your offer card.
If you choose to not change your multiplier, there will still be default time and distance rates, as well as surge fares. You don't have to do anything to stick with 'Auto-pricing', which is the default setting in the Driving preferences menu.

Over the coming months, we will monitor driver response and feedback, as well as how well the new feature is working. We'll use this information to make product improvements and determine how to use the new feature moving forward.

To set your own fare, go to your driver app and tap the list menu in the bottom right of your screen to open the Trip Planner, then tap the filter icon in the bottom right of your screen to open Driving Preferences.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

We going to be ****ed up very soon.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> We going to be @@@@ed up very soon.
> View attachment 484526


Please tell me this is doctored :-( The feature is barely 2 hours old and Ants are already setting their fares at 1/2 of base rate?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Please tell me this is doctored :-( The feature is barely 2 hours old and Ants are already setting their fares at 1/2 of base rate?


I should play around with it ( I'm pissed off even with base rate)
Well, day time ants will race the bottom after PUA ended, I will guarantee you. Night time could be a little bit better cuz not so many of them, but who know?( working nights, early morning anyway).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> I didn't see your later posts. The first set of screenshots only showed the total amounts earned. Those are some impressive numbers. How long do you find yourself waiting between requests? I noticed that on July 5, there was a roughly 3 hour gap in the afternoon. What do you do during that time?


Well of you see a gap in the hours it means I was home taking a break. I work normally 12 hour shifts with a few breaks at home to eat and refresh. The longest I wait for a request is normally 20 minutes. Trust me I would never wait that long for a ride ever. That specific day I actually got a ride from the airport right down the street from my house so I went home for a few hours then went back out.



Soldiering said:


> I've made 500 in a day. Very hard too do here in PHX. Were did you make 1k?


Yea I heard Arizona has terrible rates? So of the lowest. $500 in a day is not bad.

I made $1065 on July 4 in San Diego in 12 hours of driving. Gave only 29 rides to do so. That was my best day but over the last 2 months I have had probably 15 days of over $500. You don't live to far? Lol I'm kidding. I wouldn't recommend that.



MikhailCA said:


> We going to be @@@@ed up very soon.
> View attachment 484526


You never want to look past the current moment in this gig boys. Get this money while it lasts because it won't last long Im sure. I've been doing this full time for over 3 years and I know this job is week to week. Before some of you guys figure this system out its gonna be gone.

No time to complain right now. Complain when this fair multiplier is over in 2 weeks. $3k in a week is possible. Someone showed me a screenshot last week of a guy making $3k in 3 days up in SF.

You guys are in California. Take advantage right now while you can.









By the way this screenshot was before multiplier and me doing Eats deliveries as well as X...if fare multiplier had been out I might have made $4k. Im posting this to show you guys what's possible and what other drivers are doing in California.

Heres the screenshot the driver from SF showed us. I thought I was making good money. I don't know the LA too well but Im guessing you guys could put up similar numbers.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well of you see a gap in the hours it means I was home taking a break. I work normally 12 hour shifts with a few breaks at home to eat and refresh. The longest I wait for a request is normally 20 minutes. Trust me I would never wait that long for a ride ever. That specific day I actually got a ride from the airport right down the street from my house so I went home for a few hours then went back out.
> 
> 
> Yea I heard Arizona has terrible rates? So of the lowest. $500 in a day is not bad.
> ...


I believe this gentleman is in the Sacramento market, they have had the "set your own fare" multiplier for a little while. We in SF just got it this morning. It'll be much harder to hit those numbers in SF. We already have ants setting their multipliers below 1.0x, the SF forums are already implying drivers to all set the rates at 1.7x since most folks are getting no pings at 2.0x or above :-(


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ubering4Beer said:


> I believe this gentleman is in the Sacramento market, they have had the "set your own fare" multiplier for a little while. We in SF just got it this morning. It'll be much harder to hit those numbers in SF. We already have ants setting their multipliers below 1.0x, the SF forums are already implying drivers to all set the rates at 1.7x since most folks are getting no pings at 2.0x or above :-(


Oh ok yea I just knew he was up north. You guys just got it this morning? How has the market been up there lately? What kind of numbers are you guys pulling?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh ok yea I just knew he was up north. You guys just got it this morning? How has the market been up there lately? What kind of numbers are you guys pulling?


Yeah, he's in Sacramento, 916. Personally I'm not driving until the $600/wk. Federal Unemployment Supplement runs out but I have been monitoring the forums all day since we got the email this morning from Uber. Yes, the "set your own fare" feature went live in San Francisco around Noon.

It sounds like there still is no demand in the City and folks who set their multipliers above base fare are getting no pings at all. One poster said he didn't get a single ping at 2.5x in over 5.5 hours. I definitely believe it, with everyone working from home and airport rides all but gone there are no riders anywhere in SF.

The East Bay/Peninsula May be a different story with folks afraid to take public transit but the City is dead :-( There was a poster in this Thread who posted a screen grab of a driver with his multiplier set to 0.5x, the ride paid $16-$18 for a 30 minute/25 mile trip from Palo Alto to San Jose. There are so many drivers in the Bay Area I do fear that there are enough desperate folks to drive for lower than base :-(


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

This will just cause pax go to lyft or other platforms that charge lower !! Pax were born cheap will die cheap


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> The feature is barely 2 hours old and Ants are already setting their fares at 1/2 of base rate?


...it was rolled out days ago to another segment of drivers. Today it seems all of calif has it. I got it this morning.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...it was rolled out days ago to another segment of drivers. Today it seems all of calif has it. I got it this morning.


Yeah, San Diego and Sacramento had it prior to the holiday weekend, San Francisco got it today. Have you checked the SF forum? Seems like the launch isn't going too well 'round here...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Have you checked the SF forum?


...only when I'm really bored.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Yeah, San Diego and Sacramento had it prior to the holiday weekend, San Francisco got it today. Have you checked the SF forum? Seems like the launch isn't going too well 'round here...


How could somewhere not be milking this set your own rates? Man, If I had that I would driving 12 hours / day setting the multiplier as high as possible. Of course I would adjust the multiplier down when needed. This is almost like a licence to print money. Its like being the person who is given to buy a chance to buy an IPO like Google, the potential to earn is unlimited. $500-$1000/day is very possible.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How could somewhere not be milking this set your own rates? Man, If I had that I would driving 12 hours / day setting the multiplier as high as possible. Of course I would adjust the multiplier down when needed. This is almost like a licence to print money. Its like being the person who is given to buy a chance to buy an IPO like Google, the potential to earn is unlimited. $500-$1000/day is very possible.


1) Should be no drivers in your area( for Bay Area or SF it's just impossible at the day time, and I afraid it will be the same at the night time, once pua will end)
2) welcome to the reality there's driver will go under base rate just to get anything.

For me it's looks like some people already started lowering a little.(like 0.9 or so)


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> All seriousness though. A few brought up how expensive the ride was but there was no ill will towards me at all. I don't think they know the driver sets the surge and probably assumes Uber set the fare...that's what I gathered from the riders atleast.
> 
> But honestly I could care less how they feel at this point.I have a ridiculously hard shell that can't be broken by a stranger thats in and out of my life in 10-30 minutes.


I can't see from your details, but it looks like Uber is taking a big chunk of the surge still. What are they taking? Thanks.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

KenLV said:


> I can't see from your details, but it looks like Uber is taking a big chunk of the surge still. What are they taking? Thanks.


25% from fare plus booking fee.
If the base fare is 100 bucks Uber will get 25$ plus booking fee.(driver will get 75)
If the surge is x2 Uber will get 50$ Plus booking fee (Driver will get 150)


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well of you see a gap in the hours it means I was home taking a break. I work normally 12 hour shifts with a few breaks at home to eat and refresh. The longest I wait for a request is normally 20 minutes. Trust me I would never wait that long for a ride ever. That specific day I actually got a ride from the airport right down the street from my house so I went home for a few hours then went back out.


So what's your strategy? Do you just stay home until you get a request at your multiplier, go out to give the ride, come back home, then rinse and repeat? It doesn't seem likely to get many requests when the multiplier is set (at least not for me).



CJfrom619 said:


> No time to complain right now. Complain when this fair multiplier is over in 2 weeks. $3k in a week is possible.
> 
> You guys are in California. Take advantage right now while you can.
> View attachment 484600


How do you get numbers like this? The math works out to about $16 per trip, and $36/hour. Do you just wait for the longer trips?



CJfrom619 said:


> Heres the screenshot the driver from SF showed us. I thought I was making good money. I don't know the LA too well but Im guessing you guys could put up similar numbers.
> View attachment 484604


These are pretty good numbers for just 3 days, but I don't know how they managed 58 trips with the multiplier set. That's roughly $50 a trip, and $56/hour. About 1 trip per hour, 17 hours a day on average (doesn't the app limit drivers to just 12 hours a day of driving?). The multiplier must have been set very high, and they're still getting that many trip requests? I wonder if they're also just waiting at home until they get requests with the multiplier set, give the ride, then come back home until the next trip request.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KenLV said:


> I can't see from your details, but it looks like Uber is taking a big chunk of the surge still. What are they taking? Thanks.


Uber takes 20% from my rides even on surge rides.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How could somewhere not be milking this set your own rates? Man, If I had that I would driving 12 hours / day setting the multiplier as high as possible. Of course I would adjust the multiplier down when needed. This is almost like a licence to print money. Its like being the person who is given to buy a chance to buy an IPO like Google, the potential to earn is unlimited. $500-$1000/day is very possible.


Absolutely man. See you know what Im talking about and some of us are. I will be out there all weekend with my multiplier on 5.0x pulling in some great days. Some of us have definitely been taking advantage for the last few months.



UberFizzle said:


> So what's your strategy? Do you just stay home until you get a request at your multiplier, go out to give the ride, come back home, then rinse and repeat? It doesn't seem likely to get many requests when the multiplier is set (at least not for me).


Absolutely not. I will leave the app on about an hour before I leave just incase I spike a long ride which I have on many occasions but normally how my days go is I will set the multiplier at 3.5x to 5.0x all day depending on the area I am at and what rides I think I can get out of there.

Im not taking all long rides. I will take alot of decent trips at 5-10 miles but at 5.0x multiplier which will pay you $25-60 on rides that take 15 minutes to complete and also will take an occasional minimum fare that pays $16 but might be down the street and takes 5-10 minutes. I will take advantage of the airport and certain areas of the city to try and grab some great $75+ ride which on a busy day like a weekend the demand for these high surge rides are there if you know what to look for and what times of the day are best.Theres alot of factors in play when driving.



UberFizzle said:


> How do you get numbers like this? The math works out to about $16 per trip, and $36/hour. Do you just wait for the longer trips?


By driving hard and smart. The only way how.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> While giving us the ability to set our own fares, they also stopped showing us any surge activity which might be taking place. We were given back multiplier surges awhile back. Checking the pax app shows that there are more cars out now than there have been recently. I guess drivers are a little more motivated to drive since they can set their own price. For now.


Yes I noticed this too. Much of L.A. & Orange County were lit up orange/red, and after this launched there are no surges/color maps. So set those rates as high as you can. If drivers set rates way up, we are essentially helping each other as riders will have to accept the new paradigm or get a cab, or Lyft (not sure what Lyft is doing these days as I don't drive for them).



Ubering4Beer said:


> That's awesome, congrats! For the guys/gals who have this feature, have you noticed any uptick in false claims/accusations from pax? While I think this is a GREAT feature, I do think there is the potential for abuse from some pax who check their statements the following morning and concoct a story to get out of a $100 ride home from the bar.
> 
> For those that don't already have one, now more than ever make sure to get a dashcam


I drive part-time, and since this launched, have driven only a few rides, but I've noticed much heftier tips actually. Its like riders pay more so they think the service is even more valuable (or were very happy to get a ride at my 3x than the other drivers 5x?). Pyschology.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> So what's your strategy? Do you just stay home until you get a request at your multiplier, go out to give the ride, come back home, then rinse and repeat? It doesn't seem likely to get many requests when the multiplier is set (at least not for me).
> 
> 
> How do you get numbers like this? The math works out to about $16 per trip, and $36/hour. Do you just wait for the longer trips?
> ...


Uber does cap your hours at 12. He explained he sat with the app on for the first 3 few days of the week experimented with the fare multiplier. I do the same thats why my online hours are always inflated because sitting at home with app on counts as time online.

The math is very simple. He showed me a screenshot of multiple $100+ rides in a row. Its not hard to believe how you can make $1k in a day when you can give a 20 mile/minute ride that can pay you $100 in this current system. On the 4th I made $1065 in 12 hours which is like $90/hour or something stupid. Now remember the July 4th weekend is always gonna be crazy high demand so to think I can go out and do the same this weekend might be wishful thinking but It can certainly happen. Even half that money would be great.



MikhailCA said:


> 25% from fare plus booking fee.
> If the base fare is 100 bucks Uber will get 25$ plus booking fee.(driver will get 75)
> If the surge is x2 Uber will get 50$ Plus booking fee (Driver will get 150)


20%-25% they take. They take only 20% from alot of us still who got in at better times.



EM1 said:


> Its like riders pay more so they think the service is even more valuable (or were very happy to get a ride at my 3x than the other drivers 5x?). Pyschology.


Thats not how a rider will see it. Its not like they get offered multiple options at a time. They will just get offered your estimate. To be honest most riders just assume that Uber sets the fares still. I've had alot of riders talk about how expensive the ride was but not one has even once referred to me being the reason why the ride is that expensive.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I have long defended San Diego as one of the best rideshare markets in the country. Im biased of course but I have always said we have in better then most. Huge county with long rides. Tourism and business conference is one of the tops in the country. Demand has always been strong here.
> 
> I know New York and SF can put up some numbers but when you factor in cost of living, traffic, mood of the city, weather etc...this has to be at the top of the list.


Touche...and people are more chill compared to the arrogance n hoytie toytie in the OC *sigh*


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Uber does cap your hours at 12. He explained he sat with the app on for the first 3 few days of the week experimented with the fare multiplier. I do the same thats why my online hours are always inflated because sitting at home with app on counts as time online.
> 
> The math is very simple. He showed me a screenshot of multiple $100+ rides in a row. Its not hard to believe how you can make $1k in a day when you can give a 20 mile/minute ride that can pay you $100 in this current system. On the 4th I made $1065 in 12 hours which is like $90/hour or something stupid. Now remember the July 4th weekend is always gonna be crazy high demand so to think I can go out and do the same this weekend might be wishful thinking but It can certainly happen. Even half that money would be great.
> 
> ...


Yeah but what I mean is, due to the higher pricing (regardless of who they think is setting the higher price), the rider apparently feels its a more valuable service now or some other psychological component. I say this because, here in exponentially stingy Orange County, where if you get a $1 tip its a miracle, I've gotten a significantly higher number of tips and significantly larger amount in tips in this week. I've given 6 trips this week and received $27 in tips. That is astounding in Orange County. I'd be surprised if it was just a fluke.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Absolutely not. I will leave the app on about an hour before I leave just incase I spike a long ride which I have on many occasions but normally how my days go is I will set the multiplier at 3.5x to 5.0x all day depending on the area I am at and what rides I think I can get out of there.
> 
> Im not taking all long rides. I will take alot of decent trips at 5-10 miles but at 5.0x multiplier which will pay you $25-60 on rides that take 15 minutes to complete and also will take an occasional minimum fare that pays $16 but might be down the street and takes 5-10 minutes. I will take advantage of the airport and certain areas of the city to try and grab some great $75+ ride which on a busy day like a weekend the demand for these high surge rides are there if you know what to look for and what times of the day are best.Theres alot of factors in play when driving.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's driving hard and smart as much as it is where where you're located, and maybe some luck. Here in Orange County, if I set the multiplier to 3.5x, for example, I'll barely get any pings. So if I'm already out driving, I'm driving around empty. If I'm at home and leave the multiplier on, same thing: hardly any pings.

When you describe your experience, it sounds like you're getting plenty of pings with the multiplier on, but that's not what I'm seeing in my area. When I do get a ping with the multiplier set, it's usually for a very short drive (less than 2 miles), which gets me less than $20. And again, this rarely happens (maybe once or twice an hour, if that). I've only tried it for a day to experiment with it, and the only way to get continuous pings while out driving is to turn the multiplier off.

Maybe San Diego just has more customers willing to pay the higher fare.



CJfrom619 said:


> Uber does cap your hours at 12. He explained he sat with the app on for the first 3 few days of the week experimented with the fare multiplier. I do the same thats why my online hours are always inflated because sitting at home with app on counts as time online.
> 
> The math is very simple. He showed me a screenshot of multiple $100+ rides in a row. Its not hard to believe how you can make $1k in a day when you can give a 20 mile/minute ride that can pay you $100 in this current system. On the 4th I made $1065 in 12 hours which is like $90/hour or something stupid. Now remember the July 4th weekend is always gonna be crazy high demand so to think I can go out and do the same this weekend might be wishful thinking but It can certainly happen. Even half that money would be great.


I can believe "multiple $100+ rides in a row" if customers are actually accepting your multiplier. That doesn't seem to be the case in my area, so maybe that's why my experience is different. Again, I think location (and perhaps a little luck) are probably bigger factors than being smart or working hard. Like EM1 mentioned, I think the average person in Orange County is just more stingy, so making the higher fares is far more difficult. I am glad that it's working out so well for you, but it's likely because you're in a good market.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

UberFizzle said:


> I don't know if it's driving hard and smart as much as it is where where you're located, and maybe some luck. Here in Orange County, if I set the multiplier to 3.5x, for example, I'll barely get any pings. So if I'm already out driving, I'm driving around empty. If I'm at home and leave the multiplier on, same thing: hardly any pings.
> 
> When you describe your experience, it sounds like you're getting plenty of pings with the multiplier on, but that's not what I'm seeing in my area. When I do get a ping with the multiplier set, it's usually for a very short drive (less than 2 miles), which gets me less than $20. And again, this rarely happens (maybe once or twice an hour, if that). I've only tried it for a day to experiment with it, and the only way to get continuous pings while out driving is to turn the multiplier off.
> 
> ...


The guy is talking crap and you are falling for it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> I don't know if it's driving hard and smart as much as it is where where you're located, and maybe some luck. Here in Orange County, if I set the multiplier to 3.5x, for example, I'll barely get any pings. So if I'm already out driving, I'm driving around empty. If I'm at home and leave the multiplier on, same thing: hardly any pings.
> 
> When you describe your experience, it sounds like you're getting plenty of pings with the multiplier on, but that's not what I'm seeing in my area. When I do get a ping with the multiplier set, it's usually for a very short drive (less than 2 miles), which gets me less than $20. And again, this rarely happens (maybe once or twice an hour, if that). I've only tried it for a day to experiment with it, and the only way to get continuous pings while out driving is to turn the multiplier off.
> 
> ...


Well if you said you only went out one day and tried it then you really don't know how demand is. I've never driven in Orange County but maybe a few times so I can't talk about the demand there. It would seem like a place where people are willing to pay premium for rides. If riders are paying 5.0x surge in San Diego then Im sure there doing the same in OC where most have money.

Like I said though. Every market is different. I can only tell you how it is where Im from and how I've been doing it over here.



WhogivesAF? said:


> The guy is talking crap and you are falling for it.


??? What are you talking about? All I do is spit facts. You think Im making this up? I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Absolutely not. I will leave the app on about an hour before I leave just incase I spike a long ride which I have on many occasions but normally how my days go is I will set the multiplier at 3.5x to 5.0x all day depending on the area I am at and what rides I think I can get out of there.


I've been watching your progress and its impressive! Last week when we "argued" I don't think the fare multiplier was working in my area when I tested the feature out. All I saw was the usual crap rides that go along with my city... (When I was driving I went 30 miles to another city for rides to make it worthwhile).

The past few days I have been experimenting with the fare multiplier which I do believe is working now... I've set the multiplier between 3.0x and 4.0x and I have not got 1 ride request!!!! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; That makes me believe its working, rides in my city suck and nobody is going to pay a higher rate if another ant will do it for less...

I'm thinking maybe I'll run up to the city I used to drive in and see how the fare multiplier works up there. You are right this feature should be utilized as much as possible before its taken away!


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The guy is talking crap and you are falling for it.


I doubt that. He has screenshots to prove it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I've been watching your progress and its impressive! Last week when we "argued" I don't think the fare multiplier was working in my area when I tested the feature out. All I saw was the usual crap rides that go along with my city... (When I was driving I went 30 miles to another city for rides to make it worthwhile).
> 
> The past few days I have been experimenting with the fare multiplier which I do believe is working now... I've set the multiplier between 3.0x and 4.0x and I have not got 1 ride request!!!! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; That makes me believe its working, rides in my city suck and nobody is going to pay a higher rate if another ant will do it for less...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I'll run up to the city I used to drive in and see how the fare multiplier works up there. You are right this feature should be utilized as much as possible before its taken away!


Yea setting the fare multiplier is tricky and I explained to someone else how to do it.

Look Im from San Diego so I can only speak to how it is over here. I don't know all the markets in CA and which ones would benefit from the multiplier. I know my city certainly has

Im just here letting everyone know that it is working and some of us are doing really well with this. Only way to find out if it works in your market is to go online and find out.

Remember not every driver drives the same way. I've been doing this for more then 6 years and more then 3 years full time. Putting in 60 hour weeks. It would be an insult to think other drivers can do better. Ii hope they do though. That's why I put this info out there.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

Guys 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️ You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well if you said you only went out one day and tried it then you really don't know how demand is. I've never driven in Orange County but maybe a few times so I can't talk about the demand there. It would seem like a place where people are willing to pay premium for rides. If riders are paying 5.0x surge in San Diego then Im sure there doing the same in OC where most have money.
> 
> Like I said though. Every market is different. I can only tell you how it is where Im from and how I've been doing it over here.


That is very true. Back in the day (circa 2014), I used to drive primarily in San Diego. Those were good times. I'm not seeing any notable success with the multipliers here in Orange County, so I may try SD.

I will, however, say that just because some riders are willing to pay 5.0x in SD, the same does not necessarily hold true for OC. In fact, it doesn't look like it does based on what I've seen so far. It is true that some people here have more money than others, but there's a reason for that: some may not spend money if they don't need to.

Do you have any recommendations for SD as to where you've seen riders willing to pay the higher multiplier?



CJfrom619 said:


> Yea setting the fare multiplier is tricky and I explained to someone else how to do it.
> 
> Look Im from San Diego so I can only speak to how it is over here. I don't know all the markets in CA and which ones would benefit from the multiplier. I know my city certainly has
> 
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else, but I appreciate you sharing your experience and numbers with us. I only wish that my experience was similar to yours. Your strategy clearly works.


----------



## Deezolay (Jul 11, 2020)

What does it look like from the riders app? I’ve received msgs from Uber saying Riders have denied my ride because of the rate, but I wonder what that means in terms of what the riders see and is their view showing my rate versus someone else’s?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

UberFizzle said:


> I don't know if it's driving hard and smart as much as it is where where you're located, and maybe some luck. Here in Orange County, if I set the multiplier to 3.5x, for example, I'll barely get any pings. So if I'm already out driving, I'm driving around empty. If I'm at home and leave the multiplier on, same thing: hardly any pings.
> 
> When you describe your experience, it sounds like you're getting plenty of pings with the multiplier on, but that's not what I'm seeing in my area. When I do get a ping with the multiplier set, it's usually for a very short drive (less than 2 miles), which gets me less than $20. And again, this rarely happens (maybe once or twice an hour, if that). I've only tried it for a day to experiment with it, and the only way to get continuous pings while out driving is to turn the multiplier off.
> 
> ...


I'm in the OC as well, and people here are notoriously, incredibly stingy. Seriously, getting a $1 f'ing tip is miraculous. I'm not exaggerating. I've driven in L.A. and San Diego as well, and San Diego people are more generous with tips, and CJ is right there are longer trips down there it seems, whereas in OC the trips are often much shorter distance. In addition, OC is getting flooded with drivers from L.A. and Inland Empire. L.A. is still in a serious lockdown whereas OC has been more lenient with keeping bars, restaurants open...they even opened up some of the Disneyland area this week for shoppers. So more drivers flooding OC market and driving pricing down.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> This was posted in the local forum by someone last week as to an idea of what it looks like on the rider end.
> View attachment 483507


I love that it shows the vehicle. If this was available in my area that would be a strong encouragement to drive my nicer car rather than my crummier car. Both cars make me the same amount on X so there is no point to drive the nicer one.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea setting the fare multiplier is tricky and I explained to someone else how to do it.
> 
> Look Im from San Diego so I can only speak to how it is over here. I don't know all the markets in CA and which ones would benefit from the multiplier. I know my city certainly has
> 
> ...


Well I did go out to my normal haunt and the fare multiplier was working! I actually drove last night and did most of the night at 3.0x!










I also saw a lot of declines but for the most part I did my usual amount with half the rides. I also had a 65 minute wait once between rides. I made the mistake by turning on Lyft during this time... sure enough Lyft screwed me with a 35 mile pickup which I declined!!!

Now more than ever I believe you are 100% right that this will not last very long. Drivers have the ability to make good money and it's only a matter of time before pax complain they can't get a cheap ride... That's BS but with other ants most likely not taking the super cheap rides it will look that way when some pax has to pay a 3.0x rate for what would usually be a minimum fare crap ride.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well I did go out to my normal haunt and the fare multiplier was working! I actually drove last night and did most of the night at 3.0x!
> 
> View attachment 485338
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet. How many hours did you drive, and how many rides did you give with the multiplier set?



EM1 said:


> I'm in the OC as well, and people here are notoriously, incredibly stingy. Seriously, getting a $1 f'ing tip is miraculous. I'm not exaggerating. I've driven in L.A. and San Diego as well, and San Diego people are more generous with tips, and CJ is right there are longer trips down there it seems, whereas in OC the trips are often much shorter distance. In addition, OC is getting flooded with drivers from L.A. and Inland Empire. L.A. is still in a serious lockdown whereas OC has been more lenient with keeping bars, restaurants open...they even opened up some of the Disneyland area this week for shoppers. So more drivers flooding OC market and driving pricing down.


I think it is indeed tougher in Orange County.



CJfrom619 said:


> Well if you said you only went out one day and tried it then you really don't know how demand is. I've never driven in Orange County but maybe a few times so I can't talk about the demand there. It would seem like a place where people are willing to pay premium for rides. If riders are paying 5.0x surge in San Diego then Im sure there doing the same in OC where most have money.
> 
> Like I said though. Every market is different. I can only tell you how it is where Im from and how I've been doing it over here.


So any recommendations for SD as to where you've seen riders willing to pay the higher multiplier? Airport? Downtown?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

UberFizzle said:


> Pretty sweet. How many hours did you drive, and how many rides did you give with the multiplier set?


I was online for around 7 hours (3ish to 11ish, including about 65 minutes with no pings but I did eat and charged my car so it wasn't all bad) and all I did was 7 rides for a average of $42 each. I also did some Lyft rides with Uber still logged in over all. Overall not a bad evening.

During the 65 minutes of waiting I did see a lot of declined rate notices and of course the 35 miles Lyft pickup which I declined...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I was online for around 7 hours (3ish to 11ish, including about 65 minutes with no pings but I did eat and charged my car so it wasn't all bad) and all I did was 7 rides for a average of $42 each. I also did some Lyft rides with Uber still logged in over all. Overall not a bad evening.
> 
> During the 65 minutes of waiting I did see a lot of declined rate notices and of course the 35 miles Lyft pickup which I declined...


Good! Did you drive only with x3 multiplayer?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


shady practices by Uber, so if the driver next to me pushes a lower rate I am forced to go lower, at the same time this is a strategy of Uber to get out of the AB5 and show the judges that they are indeed a non employer status , means the drivers are 1099 , this company can't be trusted !!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Lyft will do the same except their rates will be 0.1x - 0.6x 🤪


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

Nitedriver said:


> shady practices by Uber, so if the driver next to me pushes a lower rate I am forced to go lower, at the same time this is a strategy of Uber to get out of the AB5 and show the judges that they are indeed a non employer status , means the drivers are 1099 , this company can't be trusted !!


nah just gotta know good times & places max it out and catch 1-2 rides a day that pay $100+ im sure every city has its honey pots so youre only forced if you have no patience let the ants divy up the ..30-.99 cent losers you dont want customers like that anyway

only feature i want is my contract details losers will alwaya be losers

this feature will get regulated too cuz people are stupid you will see .20 a mile and it WILL be the majority of ants eventually then itll be another law suit to set a minimum bar drivers cant go under

its all one big sick game to these evil pieces of human trash behind this company


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You know, drivers have the option not to be TOO greedy. I plan on setting mine at 1.3x as that is $1 per mile, which I think is kinda around what it costs for a comfort level vehicle. Mine is rated, but I'm not yet. So, this way I can cheat. But not being too greedy....yet....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Deezolay said:


> What does it look like from the riders app? I've received msgs from Uber saying Riders have denied my ride because of the rate, but I wonder what that means in terms of what the riders see and is their view showing my rate versus someone else's?


Posted it elsewhere but we don't see the multiple offers.

pretty sure uber fields out so I see the lowest.

my rate hasn't changed from earlier and now.








^ what they're telling me I'll be charged and below was what I was charged for the same route


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> Pretty sweet. How many hours did you drive, and how many rides did you give with the multiplier set?
> 
> 
> I think it is indeed tougher in Orange County.
> ...


It's not cool to ask where to drive. He's already given helpful advice.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You know, drivers have the option not to be TOO greedy. I plan on setting mine at 1.3x as that is $1 per mile, which I think is kinda around what it costs for a comfort level vehicle. Mine is rated, but I'm not yet. So, this way I can cheat. But not being too greedy....yet....


$1 a mile was a 1980s cab rate enjoy









nothing greedy about a legal wage


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


If that comes to San Diego, I'll just set the fare to 2.5x, because I don't really want to do UBerX, now that I found out I'm making substantially more per hour with UberEats, that way, if someone DOES want me to drive them and they don't mind paying double, I'll haul them, but not for a penny less.



SHalester said:


> You know, drivers have the option not to be TOO greedy. I plan on setting mine at 1.3x as that is $1 per mile, which I think is kinda around what it costs for a comfort level vehicle. Mine is rated, but I'm not yet. So, this way I can cheat. But not being too greedy....yet....


I drove a cab in 1987, and you want to know what the prevailing rate was in SoCal at that time?

$1.40 per mile, and $20 per hour on the timer ( though the timer didn't kick until the car slows to 12 mph or less ).

If you really want to set the rate to a profitable rate, you should do it 2.5x the default. If you do that, it will average about what cabs are charging now, which is around $3 per mile in most cities ( the 2.5x will average that because Uber's meter charges a constant cost per minute, whereas a taxi meter only adds time when the vehicle is stopped, or slowed considerably ).

If ALL the drivers did that, then the problem of adequate pay is over. Methinks they won't, they'll chicken out and do 1.2x or some piddly amount because they are soooo scared of being underbid by other drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> $1.40 per mile, and $20 per hour on the timer


kinda the reason RS has kicked the cab biz in the arse, big time, aye?    

Each driver can make their own decision. In the end the pax makes the determination what is acceptable, or not.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Now more than ever I believe you are 100% right that this will not last very long. Drivers have the ability to make good money and it's only a matter of time before pax complain they can't get a cheap ride... That's BS but with other ants most likely not taking the super cheap rides it will look that way when some pax has to pay a 3.0x rate for what would usually be a minimum fare crap ride.


I would second that. It may be a fair guess that a substantial percent of drivers are not employing the feature yet. Plus, as riders catch on / get fed up, they will swarm to Lyft en mass. Uber should have colluded cooperated with Lyft to pull this off. Hee hee.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Uber should have colluded cooperated with Lyft to pull this off.


isn't that, like, against the law? Asking for a friend.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

To bad there’s no correlation between quality of car and driver and pay. I’ve had some horrible Uber rides, even at the comfort level.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OCUberGuy said:


> To bad there's no correlation between quality of car and driver and pay.


sure, but now in calif one can offset that by cranking 'make your own surge'.


----------



## WestPalm Driver (Jun 19, 2020)

Solve the whole thing......provide decent minimums and increase the mileage to a realistic rate.....in this area 72 cents a mile is ludicrous.........You have to call the passenger and say "airport Trips only" or whatever.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Once the $600 a week is over, I predict a race to the bottom. They were successful at getting some drivers to drive for base during covid and at 1am on a Saturday, they will get ants to ant. I see this really paying off late night or after events. Maybe some day it will come to NC.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nitedriver said:


> shady practices by Uber, so if the driver next to me pushes a lower rate I am forced to go lower, at the same time this is a strategy of Uber to get out of the AB5 and show the judges that they are indeed a non employer status , means the drivers are 1099 , this company can't be trusted !!


Not shady at all. If you let Uber set the price automatically you most likely will get the usual rides that you usually do. Some good most bad.

Those who set higher rates will see less rides... I saw many riders decline my rate so maybe I missed out on a $5 crap ride or perhaps I miss out out on a $40 ride at the normal rates.

What I found on Saturday night though was there were quite a few people willing to spend $55 for 8 minute, 4.1 mile drive! That pickup was at a upscale restaurant going back to a nice neighborhood... Other riders had no problem with $24 for a 3.6 mile trip. $12 for a 1.1 mile trip.. etc. I did a lot of 3-4 mile trips in the $23 range per trip on Saturday night.

Let the ants fight over $3 fares or lowering the fare multiplier so they can drive for asspennies. Ants like that will take any fare no matter what and you can't stop them no matter what your own rate may be set it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Let the ants fight over $3 fares or lowering the fare multiplier so they can drive for asspennies. Ants like that will take any fare no matter what and you can't stop them no matter what your own rate may be set it.


That notion adds another dimension to this situation. For every ant that accepts the crap ride or races to the bottom with sub 1x fares, that's one less ant to compete with for a profitable ride.

---- and now it's time for the poetry corner...
If you haven't go a penny
a ha'penny will do
If you haven't go a ha'penny
an asspenny will do
If you haven't go an asspenny then god bless you


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

goneubering said:


> It's not cool to ask where to drive. He's already given helpful advice.


I don't see the problem with it, but to each their own. His radio silence says it all.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> That notion adds another dimension to this situation. For every ant that accepts the crap ride or races to the bottom with sub 1x fares, that's one less ant to compete with for a profitable ride.


You get a Fonzie "Correctamundo" on that one! Personally I don't mind the scavenger ants... they are not taking anything from me that I don't want. You can't get rid of those types of ants and when they are busy driving 23 minutes out of a good area for that minimum fare that is one less person around to take a good fare that stumbles by.

The fare multiplier is good for the driver and Uber. Uber makes more and it shows pax will pay higher rates.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

mbd said:


> What happens if driver A has gotten 5 pings in 2 hours and driver B has gotten 3 pings in 2 hours, but driver A has the lower rate by .01c?&#128512; Driver C has made 200$ in 1 hour and he puts the set wage at .03c lower than A and B.
> In the future don't they have to guarantee min wage/hr to all the drivers ?


Hahaha made 200 in an hour bwahaha...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> I don't see the problem with it, but to each their own. His radio silence says it all.


Think about it. Would you post your market secrets on a public forum so your competition could swarm that area and kill your profits?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Think about it. Would you post your market secrets on a public forum so your competition could swarm that area and kill your profits?


That's a valid point, but the same argument could be made about discussing what multiplier you set, if you wait at home or drive around, how long you drive for, etc. I was also about to say it's not like I'm going to run out and take all his rides, but I can't say the same for others. Besides, there are drivers out there who don't have a problem sharing this info, especially in larger markets. At the very least, he could have replied that he doesn't feel comfortable sharing that info, but everyone's different. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not shady at all. If you let Uber set the price automatically you most likely will get the usual rides that you usually do. Some good most bad.
> 
> Those who set higher rates will see less rides... I saw many riders decline my rate so maybe I missed out on a $5 crap ride or perhaps I miss out out on a $40 ride at the normal rates.
> 
> ...


got you, so this might be a very smart move in CA, if they keep the drivers happy then at the same time they can get out of the AB5 , this is interesting to monitor


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Its only going to work on holiday weekends - I tried setting 2x and got nothing - the second I set to auto I got a 2x ride while some other sad face in a BMW sat there probably 5x


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Many Independent third party drivers miss the point. When companies don’t have to treat you as employees, full time drivers are leaving a lot of money on the table. I would like to see someone compare a salaried full time employee in LA and OC making $15, $20 and $25/hr against an independent driver making the different amounts. The chart should also include the cost of the benefits for full time employees. I think most drivers would be surprised how much more money and security one would have as an employee. We forget that health insurance, life insurance, disability insurance, paid vacations, paid sick days really add up. In addition, the employer is also paying into your social security and the state unemployment fund. Employers can also buy various insurance coverages for a lot less. The “gig” is a way for Uber to make “easy” money without very little risk. Every day workers have less and less rights because more and more employers are getting bigger and politically stronger. With less competition, it always means more power to corporations. Uber isn’t doing this to help drivers. By competing for pax, drivers are giving the company and the State of California a good reason to NOT hire drivers as employees.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> That's a valid point, but the same argument could be made about discussing what multiplier you set, if you wait at home or drive around, how long you drive for, etc. I was also about to say it's not like I'm going to run out and take all his rides, but I can't say the same for others. Besides, there are drivers out there who don't have a problem sharing this info, especially in larger markets. At the very least, he could have replied that he doesn't feel comfortable sharing that info, but everyone's different. Just my opinion.


My bad @UberFizzle I had every intent to respond to your post but got caught up after I read it and then forgot to get back to it. I never come to the LA forums so I have to seek this thread out. Trust me I was not ignoring your comment and your right I would have atleast said I don't feel comfortable answering that but that's not the case. I don't mind sharing advice at all thats why we come to this forum to get a heads up on the rest of the drivers.

To answer your original question. For one I like to make sure to work the best hours to give myself the best chances. As far as areas I like to work SAN alot especially during good times. Ive had success at SAN especially Sunday nights when airport demand is at its highest. DT and area surrounding Airport are certainly tricky and you have be there at certain times to get good requests. If you know San Diego then you know where the wealthy tend to life...La Jolla, Carlsbad, Del Mar etc. will give me better chances at higher surge rides then say National City or Spring Valley if you know what I mean. I can find success anywhere in the county though if you know what to expect from the area.

The demand for high surge rides was slower this week then last but since it was July 4th week that was to be expected. I think my play going forward is to try and snag high surge rides when I feel I have the strongest possibility with taking base fares to fill in the slow times and bad areas if that makes sense.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SHalester said:


> kinda the reason RS has kicked the cab biz in the arse, big time, aye?
> 
> Each driver can make their own decision. In the end the pax makes the determination what is acceptable, or not.


The point is, cabs have figured out what the profitable rate is, and it ain't what you're getting from Uber, i dunno if you noticed, but the rate isn't profitable. The rate i get from UberEats, is. I never made $20 an hour, factoring in dead miles and dead time, with UberX, but I do for UberEats.

Yeah, it's easy for a big corporation to do in a smaller one when they can afford under cutthe market below a profitable rate until the smaller outfits bleed and go belly up, that's the corporate dog eat dog philosophy, right? Anyway, with the virus floating around it's too risky, I'm not going back to UberX, ever, unless I can make taxi rates, it's just not worth it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

This is hilarious, it only took a gun to their temple (AB5) to ****ing do what's right.

Halerius.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

UberFizzle said:


> That is very true. Back in the day (circa 2014), I used to drive primarily in San Diego. Those were good times. I'm not seeing any notable success with the multipliers here in Orange County, so I may try SD.
> 
> I will, however, say that just because some riders are willing to pay 5.0x in SD, the same does not necessarily hold true for OC. In fact, it doesn't look like it does based on what I've seen so far. It is true that some people here have more money than others, but there's a reason for that: some may not spend money if they don't need to.
> 
> ...


For his strategy to work, he would have to be the only driver in the area or act in collusion with every other driver in the area, to have the same multiplier. Why would all the cheapskates who use Uber pay top dollar unless there was absolutely no other alternative. Stop and think.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> For his strategy to work, he would have to be the only driver in the area.


Not exactly, With standard rate a lot of trips don't make any sense, so no one would take them, but with x3 multiplication I have no problem to drive 10minutes 5miles to pick up the pax and make 40-50$ in 20 minutes, but with the standard rate I would make 10$ and still have to drive 10minutes 5 miles.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Not exactly, With standard rate a lot of trips don't make any sense, so no one would take them, but with x3 multiplication I have no problem to drive 10minutes 5miles to pick up the pax and make 40-50$ in 20 minutes, but with the standard rate I would make 10$ and still have to drive 10minutes 5 miles.


I believe you are right. With other ants declining that $4 ride waiting for the unicorn while at automatic pricing if a pax really needs the ride they will accept the higher rate. That or not get a ride!

Which is also why I don't think this feature will last very long. Soon pax will be complaining that the $4 ride they used to get to Wal*Mart now costs $16 because ants won't take the $4 ride.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Which is also why I don't think this feature will last very long. Soon pax will be complaining that the $4 ride they used to get to Wal*Mart now costs $16 because ants won't take the $4 ride.


Well, I think this feature will work only night time or on the big events, so Walmart folks wouldn't be affected.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Will Uber pull a bait and switch? Odds are they will.

This is done to gain support against AB5, they will get rid of it (along with other stuff) the very second drivers support them or they prove their app is contractor friendly then back to being employees paid and treated as contractors.

You know it's coming.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I believe you are right. With other ants declining that $4 ride waiting for the unicorn while at automatic pricing if a pax really needs the ride they will accept the higher rate. That or not get a ride!
> 
> Which is also why I don't think this feature will last very long. Soon pax will be complaining that the $4 ride they used to get to Wal*Mart now costs $16 because ants won't take the $4 ride.


I'm in San Diego as well but I drive from 5:00 AM-3:00/4:00 PM. CJ's not the only driver making some serious money at night, there's several believer's in our area who are doing rather well at night. Heck, I'm a believer; I've had some awesome days as well. Nothing close to $1000 in a day but I don't put in the hours that CJ does nor do I work nights.

I start my mornings down by the border where income levels do not compare. I take advantage of the Driver's Pass and go to 1.5 on the set-your-price which means all the money goes to me and zero to Ubs. That makes that 1.5 surge a 1.75 surge. At that hour of the morning, I could probably set it to 2.5 and someone would eventually take it but I get nervous if I haven't got someone in the back seat for too long so I go for the lower hanging fruit.

As the day progresses my rides always take me further north or east into higher income neighborhoods. Depending on the time of the day, say before 9:00 AM, I'll go to 2.0 (2.25 with Driver's Pass) if I'm in an upscale area. If I am anywhere from La Jolla north along the coast I'll keep it at the 2.0 (2.25). Inland from the coast I'll drop it to 1.5 (1.75).

As I mentioned, I get a little paranoid if I don't have a pax in the car for too long, a problem I'm leaning to overcome. This is helped because fargin Lyft has been doing a background check on me for the last 4 weeks so I'm doing strictly Uber right now. You do have riders reject your "offer" on a regular basis; in my experience on a more than 2:1 basis but you're doing fewer rides and making alot more money. The last few days I've been able to leave the field early because I've been able to hit my money targets early.

There is one thing for sure that I'm sure is happening: many pax are simply going to Lyft. I missed out on about 2 weeks of this in my area because I don't generally read Ubs usual BS memos which I realize now cost me a fortune. During that time I was driving more Lyft because of the demand on Lyft and their promos at the time and I was doing well. I suspect that in the short term this may cost Ubs some business but long term supply and demand will find it's balance and both Ubs and the drivers will make more money. I don't see Driver's Pass being around beyond the Covid crisis but name-your-price will stay in play for the long run... if Ubs has a long run.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NOPE it won't last cuz your idiot Mayor and Governor are chicken Little idiots and just shut down the whole damn state again.... Idiots.

Doesn't hurt them they get paid regardless... Jackasses


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

...a charming view from our nation's fetid bowels.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

EM1 said:


> Drivers in L.A., Orange Co., Inland Empire, Ventura, Palm Springs can now shut off automatic Uber pricing and switch to 'Set Your Own Fares' mode. You name your price (1.1x, 1.7x...5.0x whatever you want) and when a rider requests a ride, the app sends your 'ride quote' back to them in a $ amount. Rider accepts or declines your quote. Good thing we have potential to make more money of course, bad thing is they're pitting us against each other in a bidding war now. I drove for a bit after my regular FT job, and noticed many more drivers out now than past month or so. Guess we'll see how it plays out...if it lasts.


&#128073; In court documents filed Wednesday (7-16.20) , Uber says its case should be separated from Lyft's because Uber has changed how it does business, *including letting drivers set their own fares. Uber argued that those changes mean its drivers are truly independent.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-to-Lyft-You-can-t-ride-with-us-on-15410954.php*


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> For his strategy to work, he would have to be the only driver in the area or act in collusion with every other driver in the area, to have the same multiplier. Why would all the cheapskates who use Uber pay top dollar unless there was absolutely no other alternative. Stop and think.


You clearly don't understand how this fare multiplier works. A person waiting for a ride sits there for 15 minutes while everyone passes their base requests. Then the app after a while says hey....heres a ride available now but for a higher price. Some riders think they might not get a ride for a while if they turn down the higher priced ride and some just don't care about paying the extra.

Its a simple concept but we all know its gonna fall on deaf ears with you.You seem like one of those non drivers who thinks we make $3 hour regardless of the what you see and hear.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> For his strategy to work, he would have to be the only driver in the area or act in collusion with every other driver in the area, to have the same multiplier. Why would all the cheapskates who use Uber pay top dollar unless there was absolutely no other alternative. Stop and think.


Uber doesn't care if it works or not
Uber doesn't care if drivers earn more, less or nothing
Uber doesn't care if riders have to wait longer

Uber's Playing the LONG GAME
Uber only cares about showing the courts That
Drivers are 100% independent
Subsequently shooting down AB5


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> You clearly don't understand how this fare multiplier works. A person waiting for a ride sits there for 15 minutes while everyone passes their base requests. Then the app after a while says hey....heres a ride available now but for a higher price. Some riders think they might not get a ride for a while if they turn down the higher priced ride and some just don't care about paying the extra.
> 
> Its a simple concept but we all know its gonna fall on deaf ears with you.You seem like one of those non drivers who thinks we make $3 hour regardless of the what you see and hear.


Appreciate you taking the time to kindly provide that information to me. It would appear that happy days are here at last. I remain as always; a humble dumb ass in the cesspool of Uber genie'.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

33101sundevil said:


> &#128073; In court documents filed Wednesday (7-16.20) , Uber says its case should be separated from Lyft's because Uber has changed how it does business, *including letting drivers set their own fares. Uber argued that those changes mean its drivers are truly independent.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-to-Lyft-You-can-t-ride-with-us-on-15410954.php*


This is smart, they are distancing themselves from Lyft to appear "different".

Poor ol dummies at Lyft didn't follow the changes as Uber already knows it's their last resort.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> This is smart, they are distancing themselves from Lyft to appear "different".
> 
> Poor ol dummies at Lyft didn't follow the changes as Uber already knows it's their last resort.


The sad thing is: some of the genies on this forum think they will be long term winners. One positive outcome from this rift is the 'disengagement of resources'.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

33101sundevil said:


> Uber doesn't care if it works or not
> Uber doesn't care if drivers earn more, less or nothing
> Uber doesn't care if riders have to wait longer
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I'll just ride the wave as long as it lasts.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The sad thing is: some of the genies on this forum think they will be long term winners. One positive outcome from this rift is the 'disengagement of resources'.


Well, Genies have that whole magical powers thing going for them, so they'll probably always be winners no matter what. Their only vulnerability seems to be being easily trapped in bottles.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, Genies have that whole magical powers thing going for them, so they'll probably always be winners no matter what. Their only vulnerability seems to be being easily trapped in bottles.


Lookee here, Genie...

Good fishermen fish when and where the fish are running.

In the California Uber markets, the fish are running and even those mildly ambitious fishermen who cast their lines are catching lots of big fish.

Nobody's under any illusions about Uber or it's questionable future and because the fish are running NOW, nobody's worried about it.

The money's on the table in CA. Those who care to fish are getting their share.

If you're in CA, join the party. If not, pray it comes to your state.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

33101sundevil said:


> &#128073; In court documents filed Wednesday (7-16.20) , Uber says its case should be separated from Lyft's because Uber has changed how it does business, *including letting drivers set their own fares. Uber argued that those changes mean its drivers are truly independent.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-to-Lyft-You-can-t-ride-with-us-on-15410954.php*


Uber's done enough to separate them from Lyft. I can't believe Lyft has done nothing.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> My bad @UberFizzle I had every intent to respond to your post but got caught up after I read it and then forgot to get back to it. I never come to the LA forums so I have to seek this thread out. Trust me I was not ignoring your comment and your right I would have atleast said I don't feel comfortable answering that but that's not the case. I don't mind sharing advice at all thats why we come to this forum to get a heads up on the rest of the drivers.
> 
> To answer your original question. For one I like to make sure to work the best hours to give myself the best chances. As far as areas I like to work SAN alot especially during good times. Ive had success at SAN especially Sunday nights when airport demand is at its highest. DT and area surrounding Airport are certainly tricky and you have be there at certain times to get good requests. If you know San Diego then you know where the wealthy tend to life...La Jolla, Carlsbad, Del Mar etc. will give me better chances at higher surge rides then say National City or Spring Valley if you know what I mean. I can find success anywhere in the county though if you know what to expect from the area.
> 
> The demand for high surge rides was slower this week then last but since it was July 4th week that was to be expected. I think my play going forward is to try and snag high surge rides when I feel I have the strongest possibility with taking base fares to fill in the slow times and bad areas if that makes sense.


@CJfrom619, you're awesome! Perhaps I should I have had a little more patience haha. Thank you for your detailed reply. I appreciate all the advice you're sharing with all of us here.

I actually drove in San Diego last weekend. It was pretty decent. I found the multiplier wasn't needed much as there seemed to be a surge in most places. But you're right: SAN is generally a good area to work.

Speaking of wealthy areas, I drove one couple up to Carlsbad, and boy did the guy hate me. I commented at pickup about handling their luggage (I honestly thought it was obvious given COVID-19), and he just responded with shock, as if I was supposed to serve him with no questions asked. I still helped with some luggage at pickup, unloaded everything for them at drop-off, and he still gave me 1 star (pretty sure), claiming poor service, a bad car (for not having an extra iPhone charger for him; again, COVID-19, so don't ask for anything extra), and a smell in the car (even though it was just cleaned and no one else has recently complained). He came off as very entitled. He wasn't even paying premium as it was a normal rate (it was a Comfort ride, but still). He was even verbally abusive to his wife at one point. So, I get 1 star for following rules and using common sense. You just can't please everyone. Someone else gave me 4 stars haha. I honestly can't figure these people out. I don't know what they expect. Some are just too entitled.

I was very surprised by this as I expected that kind of behavior from OC folks, not SD. Then again, entitled people exist everywhere.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Wombat7 said:


> Lookee here, Genie...
> 
> Good fishermen fish when and where the fish are running.
> 
> ...


He meant to say Geniuses and instead said Genies. I was making fun of that fact. But thanks for the rambling lecture about ambitious fishermen getting their share.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberFizzle said:


> @CJfrom619, you're awesome! Perhaps I should I have had a little more patience haha. Thank you for your detailed reply. I appreciate all the advice you're sharing with all of us here.
> 
> I actually drove in San Diego last weekend. It was pretty decent. I found the multiplier wasn't needed much as there seemed to be a surge in most places. But you're right: SAN is generally a good area to work.
> 
> ...


Yea I know what you mean. Its So Cal? What can you do? Infested with entitled people down here. I blow them off as always and move onto the next rider. Driving down here you will encounter them all but for a majority they are respectful and happy its just those few that try to mess it up for the rest but I dont let them.

Even if I just kicked out my last rider...I will make sure this doesn't effect the rest and give them the same treatment I give everyone. I treat everyone with respect and kindness until they show me different.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

This could be incredibly useful for upper tier drivers now that Uber is killing Select. Of course, the pax would be the ones losing out, since they couldn't specifically request a Select ride (having to rely purely on chance), but if they win the lottery of what ride they're getting, they could potentially get a Select ride. At least drivers could avoid the drastic rate cut in luxury rides (comfort is not adiquate compensation for a luxury ride offer, and UberBlack has too much additional investment to make it really that worth it).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

comfort killed select.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> How long before UBER allows drivers to up 0.9x to 'undercut base fares' and let the SUPER ANTS do their SUPER ANT thing, at a serious loss?
> 
> This seems like a brand new way to race to the bottom.


The settings already can be notched down to .5. Simple answer, those ants will not have enough money to gas there cars, much less do basic maintanence or repairs. Good riddance to bad rubbish.



Sal29 said:


> Los Angeles was recently rated as the most unaffordable city in the US, even more than San Francisco. San Francisco is much more expensive but the wages are also much higher making it more affordable than Los Angeles.
> The good thing about idiots setting rates too low is that those morons will go bankrupt and have their cars impounded very quickly because of Los Angeles unaffordability.
> Drivers setting rates too low could survive a long time in BIRMINGHAM, Alabama or Kansas City. Drivers setting rates too low will go bankrupt so fast in Los Angeles that the remaining drivers will be able to charge reasonable rates if they're able to hold out till the morons fo bankrupt.
> The problem in the start is going to be that drivers setting correct rates will get very few paxholes because of all the imbeciles setting rates too low.


There is also one other consequence of the change. The surge map is now blank. Meaning new drivers will never learn off peak places. So veterans can have a real advantage if they SHUT UP.



Nats121 said:


> No driver was willing to do those rides for less than 5x?


On the 26th there will be plenty of drivers who will know that they can take those rides at less than 5.0. What a great advertisement to get ants back to driving.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> comfort killed select.


Before I stopped driving, I was getting Selects just fine.... and we got Comfort pretty early. Was also gettinf plenty of Lux and Lux Black on Lyft. There is a market for luxury rides. Comfort is not actually a luxury option. It's just more leg room.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> Comfort is not actually a luxury option.


nicer cars too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh it works boys and it works great.
> View attachment 483392
> View attachment 483393
> View attachment 483394


Nice.I wish they had this in other states.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> comfort killed select.


Uber Comfort hit my market in July 2019. It was easy to see that Comfort was a slight pay raise for a few drivers but a steep pay cut for many other drivers. Comfort also takes away some of the XL business as well. I noticed a change in the way the algorithm would treat me. They'd throttle me at times even though I know I'm in a busy area sometimes even in a surge area they'd keep me back just so I can get a Comfort Ride that is usually near min fare. All in all Comfort is a pay cut for nearly everybody.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> All in all Comfort is a pay cut for nearly everybody.


I only had a few select rides and they were more then my X fares at the time. Then Uber discovered they allowed me into select after new select drivers were ceased in my market. My ride is comfort, but I'm not yet (dam ratings).

In calif with set-your-own-surge doesn't really matter anymore as the driver can up the fare as they wish.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> nicer cars too.


If you think a honda civic is a nicer car...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


Damn and they tip you .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> If you think a honda civic is a nicer car...


no, but a cousin the Acura RDX is! :thumbup:


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> no, but a cousin the Acura RDX is! :thumbup:


Mine is a cousin to the ford fusion. A ford fusion is a fine car, but not a luxury car. Select was there for a reason. Comfort does not secure you a luxury car. It just secures you with 'not a prius'.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> It just secures you with 'not a prius'.


although I'm FINE with that, as a pax I'd never select select or comfort. XL for airport trips w the family, but that's it. Why pay more for short(ish) rides.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> although I'm FINE with that, as a pax I'd never select select or comfort. XL for airport trips w the family, but that's it. Why pay more for short(ish) rides.


Then you aren't the select market. There are people who want luxury rides and have been paying for them. I drive a select, Lux, Lux Black (eligible for UberBlack) vehicle. My observation when picking up at houses is many of the select pax also owned luxury cars themselves. They wanted to ride in cars the same calibre as they drive. Also, there was an element of business people wanting to appear professional or impress colleagues by ordering a nice car. UberBlack is what it is, but unless they lower the fares for UberBlack (I suspect that's coming), they will leave a market demand unfulfilled.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn and they tip you .


Of course! They pay premium and tip me. I get along well with most my riders.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn and they tip you .


Those who are willing to pay $53 for a 4 mile ride usually are good tippers as well!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> The settings already can be notched down to .5. Simple answer, those ants will not have enough money to gas there cars, much less do basic maintanence or repairs. Good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> There is also one other consequence of the change. The surge map is now blank. Meaning new drivers will never learn off peak places. So veterans can have a real advantage if they SHUT UP.
> ...


So we can't talk about Santa Monica anymore??!!


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I believe you are right. With other ants declining that $4 ride waiting for the unicorn while at automatic pricing if a pax really needs the ride they will accept the higher rate. That or not get a ride!
> 
> Which is also why I don't think this feature will last very long. Soon pax will be complaining that the $4 ride they used to get to Wal*Mart now costs $16 because ants won't take the $4 ride.


How do people know if it is a $4 ride? Do you need Diamond? I used to drive part time and only do eats now due to car not accept by uber for passenger.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

testa1973 said:


> How do people know if it is a $4 ride? Do you need Diamond? I used to drive part time and only do eats now due to car not accept by uber for passenger.


The ping is supposed to have a fare estimate on it, the low end of the estimate is correct 95% of the time.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> The ping is supposed to have a fare estimate on it, the low end of the estimate is correct 95% of the time.


Is that a new thing? It wasn't there when I was doing it last year, but my EAT all have fare on it 99% accurate unless I wait super long at drive-through.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

testa1973 said:


> Is that a new thing? It wasn't there when I was doing it last year, but my EAT all have fare on it 99% accurate unless I wait super long at drive-through.


I think the ride estimates started at the same time as eats estimates did.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

testa1973 said:


> How do people know if it is a $4 ride? Do you need Diamond? I used to drive part time and only do eats now due to car not accept by uber for passenger.


All California drivers with Uber get ride info before we accept or decline. In my area $3 in the minimum fare and what we see is an "estimate" of $3 - $4 for a minimum fare ride. As far as I know this has not been rolled out to other states yet.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> All California drivers with Uber get ride info before we accept or decline. In my area $3 in the minimum fare and what we see is an "estimate" of $3 - $4 for a minimum fare ride. As far as I know this has not been rolled out to other states yet.


I am in California, but I lost my uber car and didn't remember seeing it last year. my car only allow on eat now.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

testa1973 said:


> I am in California, but I lost my uber car and didn't remember seeing it last year. my car only allow on eat now.


The price/destination details came out earlier this year so yeah you wouldn't have seen that feature last year unless you were a Gold or higher ant. The fare multiplier has been out for few a few weeks now.


----------



## jarno6006 (Apr 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> What happens if driver A has gotten 5 pings in 2 hours and driver B has gotten 3 pings in 2 hours, but driver A has the lower rate by .01c?&#128512; Driver C has made 200$ in 1 hour and he puts the set wage at .03c lower than A and B.
> In the future don't they have to guarantee min wage/hr to all the drivers ?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

This guy will solve that!


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

After using this set your price feature , in theory it should be great, but the reality is it just doesn’t work very good, unless you like to wait a long time for a ride to come in, only to find out you have to drive a good distance for a $6-$7 (example) fare. When your multiplier is high, you are missing out on the long trips, for obvious reasons. I think it is better to just let Uber set the rates. I have discovered that I can make more money faster by letting Uber set the rates than trying to find out how much a rider would pay.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> After using this set your price feature , in theory it should be great, but the reality is it just doesn't work very good, unless you like to wait a long time for a ride to come in, only to find out you have to drive a good distance for a $6-$7 (example) fare. When your multiplier is high, you are missing out on the long trips, for obvious reasons. I think it is better to just let Uber set the rates. I have discovered that I can make more money faster by letting Uber set the rates than trying to find out how much a rider would pay.


I drove for 2 hour and 15 minutes for this...

















I did have the app on for 4 hours before this but I was at home watching America: Our Defining Hours on the History Channel. I also declined a few $15 to $22 short rides during that time because they were on the other side of town and the TV show was good :smiles:

Since this fare multiplier came out I have reduced the amount of pax I drive and drive far less as well and I usually make more than I have in the past. Though the rides above did go about 112 miles for the three.

For me my normal haunts where I like to drive and do well are 30 miles away from my home. The rides above took place in my town so I will experiment this week on the normal nights I would drive (Tues/Fri/Sat) and see how it goes with 4.0x rides.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The system is fair. If you are working the bar closing hours and you are the only vehicle in the area, why ot set the rate to be 2.0 to 3.0X? You don't have to wait for the surge anymore, and unless the drunk pax wants to sleep on the street they are either going to try to get a Taxi or you will get the fare. And, I am betting on the latter. Uber customer service compared to Taxi is like night and day.


Sometimes, No.amount of $$$ is worth dealing with super drunk pax. That's a headache many drivers don't want.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Sometimes, No.amount of $$$ is worth dealing with super drunk pax. That's a headache many drivers don't want.


The only problem with super drunk, they can clean themselves inside your car. The biggest issue with the people who drunk enough to stop control themselves, these one are dangerous. Some people lose theirs heads even after a bottle of beer.


----------



## XXXachillesXXX (Jun 13, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh it works boys and it works great.
> View attachment 483392
> View attachment 483393
> View attachment 483394


Holy hell! What were you setting the multiplier at?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Driving preferences/auto-pricing/fare multiplier.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm suspecting it's just a plot to kill the surge.
> 
> If they train the customers to all 1 star the driver whenever they get charged a surge it will stop in very short order.


Has this program been expanded? Or is it still in effect?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Has this program been expanded? Or is it still in effect?


I think UBER realized that they painted themselves into a corner. They can't raise rates because all they've done the entire time is talk about how lowering them has created more earnings. So they will (eventually) release it nation wide and then we will raise the rates for them. And of course Lyft wil charge primetime right along behind them without paying the drivers a ****ing cent of it until only the stupid and ineligible drive for them instead of UBER.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Has this program been expanded? Or is it still in effect?


No this program will not happen anywhere else, unless those other states and provinces begin to implement their version of AB-5 labour law. Only by squeezing Uber with employee costs, will Uber realize that they cannot exploit the unlimited number of drivers to drive at base rates that are half of what is charged for a Taxi or limousine service. It will be interesting to see the experiment in the UK, now that the drivers are emmployees.

The California drivers have hit the pot of gold in being an IC. The privelege of getting the fare and destination information before accepting the trip and being allowed to charge market rates and higher for the service. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No this program will not happen anywhere else, unless those other states and provinces begin to implement their version of AB-5 labour law. Only by squeezing Uber with employee costs, will Uber realize that they cannot exploit the unlimited number of drivers to drive at base rates that are half of what is charged for a Taxi or limousine service. It will be interesting to see the experiment in the UK, now that the drivers are emmployees.
> 
> The California drivers have hit the pot of gold in being an IC. The privelege of getting the fare and destination information before accepting the trip and being allowed to charge market rates and higher for the service. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


Um. Well. Okay. I'm temporarily stunned to learn Ubering in Cali is being called a pot of gold.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2.0X??? I crank that @@@@@ all the way up? Even the short ones can pay well on 5.0x.
> View attachment 483521
> View attachment 483522
> View attachment 483523
> ...


Any they tipped your butt. You r a gangster

At 5x surge You could have bottled water from Sam's club for free. Some chips and gum would work. All free at 5x. I might start driving again



Gigworker said:


> After using this set your price feature , in theory it should be great, but the reality is it just doesn't work very good, unless you like to wait a long time for a ride to come in, only to find out you have to drive a good distance for a $6-$7 (example) fare. When your multiplier is high, you are missing out on the long trips, for obvious reasons. I think it is better to just let Uber set the rates. I have discovered that I can make more money faster by letting Uber set the rates than trying to find out how much a rider would pay.


Not true. This is great. U work weekend nights when the bars start closing from 12 to 3 am. Those 3 hours at 5x and your hourly should be huge. Alot of rich people in LA. In Vegas it would be better. 1am to 4am would be amazing money at 5x on Friday to sunday

when I did grub hub I only worked 12 to 2am. I would get all kinds of crazy offers from grub hub. 20 to 25 dollar delivery


----------

